# Quick question on rescued or lost racers, etc



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi There
Just wondering if anyone knows when/if a lost/rescued racer can be released? If one was found, for example, and the owner didn't want it returned (threatened to kill it etc), at what point (if any) would it be safe to let them fly free? Do they ever stop going home? Apologies for my ignorance - tried searching but got too many results


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

well that depends. Generally adult racers are very difficult to rehome because they will try to return to the original loft.

If the racer was injured and rehabilitated then when he recovers my guess is he'll try return to his loft.

If he was lost and has taken up residence with another flock, I'd expect him to stay there....since it was his decision in a sense to stay with the new flock.


If the bird didn't have good homing instincts and didn't return from a toss, yes the owner won't want him back. Unfortunately it seems the birds are disposable to many racers. Not all, and some are very grateful to get birds back, but general feel is that if it doesn't come back it is a waste of investment and not wanted. 

Can't say it is a mentality I will ever condone.

How did the racer come to you?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I think what LisaNewTumbler mentions might well be true .

I rescued a racer from a freal flock exhibiting an injury to the chest and foot . I admit my attempts to intergrate it with my own flock were not the best , however it took off never to be seen again.

I also had a racer turn up to my loft still with the race rubber and it has never left....perhaps this was because it was of it's own accord .

A third racer that turned up , decided to stay for 2 weeks and then decided to leave .

So there are circumstances where they will stay and those that will not ...I'm inclined to think that most will take off .

I wonder if finding him a home where he might be cared for, opposed to being released and being executed upon his arrival to his original loft.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Two years back we took about 20 racers, whose owner could no longer physically look after them, to someone who was willing to take them in, 200+ miles away. One got out and returned to her old home. So we kept her with our rescue pigeons, rather than transport her again.


----------



## London Pigeon (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for your replies  It's quite fascinating - but awful that some owners just don't want them back. I'm now wondering what happens when people actually buy racing pigeons, how come they don't just fly home again?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

haha well I can personally confirm that they DO fly home.....

I bought a 2013 bird last July as a companion for my rescue. I had her 2 weeks before she slipped past me. Hung around for around 10 min, looped round the house twice and disappeared into the horizon....

You have to either buy racers really young, or keep the birds you buy as prisoners and fly their young who will have been born at your loft


----------

